# Where To Find Waheguru Simran Album Downloads?



## Rory (Jul 6, 2012)

_Waheguru ji ka Khalsa, Waheguru ji ki Fateh_

I love the Waheguru simran chanting, but I can't find any good websites or retailers selling downloads or CDs of this kind of music. 

How do these simrans get released? Do they come on an album or are they released individually?
I'm trying to find a good place to download them but I can't find any.

This is what I mean: http://www.sikhnet.com/radio
Scroll down to "simran".

I just need somewhere that sells or offers downloads of the full albums, if they exist.

Thanks peacesign


----------



## Ishna (Jul 6, 2012)

Rory ji

I'm not familiar with dedicated simran albums for sale, sorry.  Often an album of Sikh music will have a 'simran' track on it though.

I usually get my naam jaap from Youtube.  If you're tech-savvy you should be able to download the mp3 instead of the entire clip, then burn it to a CD.  Check the copyright before you do that.  Do let me know by PM if you figure it out.  I usually just stream the video each time I want to listen.  Some of my favourites are here along with a good video by Guruka Singh about the difference between simran and jaap:  http://www.sikhphilosophy.net/sikh-religion/37404-beautiful-simran.html 

There are some 'simran' tracks to download from here: http://www.sikhnet.com/gurbani Sign up, and do a search for the tag 'simran' and downloadable = yes.  It returns over 9 pages of results.  Download your favourites, burn your own album.  If you find some of your favourites by the same artist and they also sell their album, consider buying it to support the artistry of our creative bhajis and bhenjis.  japposatnamwaheguru:  I'm sure you'd do that anyway.  

I hope that helps.

Ishna


----------



## Luckysingh (Jul 6, 2012)

I'm sure you can download from many sites. But you could try 'imesh' or others that are similar and free. Just search 'waheguru simran' or similar words and you should get the many available. 
I downloaded quite a lot of them a few years ago, they should still be available.

Good luck


----------



## Rory (Jul 7, 2012)

Thanks very much Ishna-ji, that's a big help.  I've downloaded off YouTube before so that should be easy enough, I guess I was just wondering if there were any dedicated simran albums.

Thanks for pointing out the search feature on the Sikhnet Gurbani Media Center :grinningsingh: I actually hadn't noticed it before.

@Luckysingh-ji, I had tried that but I couldn't find many  Maybe it's just because of the search terms I was using, thanks for helping though, I'll try imesh


----------



## Khalistani_lion (Jul 8, 2012)

Waheguru Ji Ka Khalsa Waheguru Ji Ki Fateh!!

http://www.keertan.org/multimedia.htm

in "Simran" folder.


----------



## Ishna (Jul 8, 2012)

Awesome link!  Thank you!  Awesome awesome!!!  cheerleader  cheerleader :thumbsupp:


----------



## Rory (Jul 8, 2012)

Waheguruji ka Khalsa, Waheguruji ka Fateh, 
Thank you so much Khalistani Lionji icecreammunda
And thanks again Ishnaji, I'm spoilt for choices now :grinningsingh:


----------

